# DMC - Renault Clio Trophy - Wheel Refurb, Enhancement, Interior + More....



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Evening all!

This lovely little Clio Trophy belongs to an existing customer of ours who also owns another ltd edition car in the shape of a BMW 1M. He purchased the Clio from a trader knowing it needed a few jobs doing and over the last few months has gradually got it to a really good stage mechanically but wanted to get the overall appearance in line with the underside.

(This is where we come in)......

The car was booked in for quite a list of jobs:

Wheel Refurb (in original spec colour)
Enhancement Detail & touch up where required
Interior Detail
Headlight Restoration
Carbon splitter fitting

Interior jobs including a new AUX in cable fitted, Alcantara wrapped A-pillars to be fitted, some LED lights.

On to the car, here's how she arrived:







Tad of lacquer peel on the bonnet which we would have to watch carefully


Outside under some lighting you can clearly see how dull and faded the paintwork was:


Following our usual deep clean routine the car was taken inside to prepare for the polishing stages.

Here's how it was looking


After trying various combinations it was quick to see this was typical very hard Renault paint but with it being so bad it was also going to take multiple hits to get it right so taking my time and settling on a decent combination it was worked around panel by panel







Offside front wing:




Working down the side


















Wheels refurbed:





Couple of coats of FK


On to the passenger side












Badges removed as per customer request


Rear number plate light modification to remove the old halogen style bulb and solder in a new LED replacement





Old bulb:


New


Old


New


Headlight restoration

Before:






Done and sealed with CarPro DLUX




Interior clean started


CarPro DLUX used on plastics


Finally after a couple of coats with FK1000p, Tyres with PERL and all the little jobs taken care of this car was finished!

















Final job was the Carbon front splitter




Thanks so much for reading, loads of various steps were taken but the car came out great and the owner was extremely happy to drive away what he said felt like a new Clio


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning!! tyres look superb! how do they handle in the rain?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant turn around !

Having just done my RB182 and coated with EXO I know what you mean about the surprisingly hard paint.
I've still got one side to finish polishing instead of rushing it and doing 'not best' job.

Quick Q. You obviously wet sanded the headlights? What other products did you use on them, I have had reasonable success with mine, but never got them really really good. I haven't done them with a plastic polish though, so maybe thats it?

PS or maybe I'm not using a coarse enough WD paper. Ive gone 2000,2500,3000


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Great job. Took years off it. Well done


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

James_R said:


> Brilliant turn around !
> 
> Having just done my RB182 and coated with EXO I know what you mean about the surprisingly hard paint.
> I've still got one side to finish polishing instead of rushing it and doing 'not best' job.
> ...


Hi James, we usually find we have to start at 1000 as 2000 rarely removes anywhere near enough in all honesty. Even with 1000 on most clio headlights you'll be there for some time removing the worst but it's well worth putting the time in as it makes a massive difference over all.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers, I'll get some 1000 grit.


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

Great job looks lovely, really like these little clio's


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That's a stunning job


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great job on bringing a fantastic car back to it's original glory!

What build number is it? I can't make out the number from the photos.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

great work wonky exhaust


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

PTAV said:


> great work wonky exhaust


Google Clio 182 Exhaust mounts and you'll see all about it


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice write up and great work, the car looks really good.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..now looks great:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Stunning, love the Trophy.


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice, good job and great cars !

Just screaming out for blank plates and a caliper paint, either red or silver would look good.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome work!!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome little car. Great work


----------

